# Support Drive 2011



## Jezlad

A little later than usual (due to the fact we aren't in immediate peril like before) I've decided to kick off our annual server drive. The last two server drives have been critical to our survival and we're forever indebted to those who supported us and bailed us out of a sticky situation.

As stated this time we aren't in immediate threat, we aren't being kicked off the server and threatened by the host. Infact things are moving very well, we're closing in on our million post mark and the activity of Heresy has reached unchartered territory. I feel now is the time to iron out the few kinks and with your help fix the problems you made us aware of with our survey and secure ourselves for hosting fees over the next year.

Over the previous year we've added two big new features, the Army Showcase (which has its first update) and now more recently the Sprue Database. I have a few more plans and ideas floating around in my head which I'll soon present to Ben the Code Ninja for a quote. These things cost money, money I'd love to be able to provide but Heresy is and always has been a non profit community driven effort. If the membership want it I'll do my utmost to provide it with the proceeds we make with our support drives and advertising. 

So, if you're a regular poster, lurker or fan of the forum, its community please contribute and become a Supporter! 


Supporters gain access to our exclusive endgame forums and gain beta access to our new features - the supporters were privy to the sprue database a full month before release. (they even watched the epic first effort failure). We remove the adverts, give you custom titles, supporter bars for your signatures, a bigger avatar and the cool blue username.

Please, lend your support today!

One last thing... Nottingham, woods, guard uniforms and lifesize lasguns are on the horizon!


----------



## Serpion5

On it. :gamer1:


----------



## Viscount Vash

We have had some sort of error, and it is not something I can sort.

I have disabled the links until Jez can fix them.


----------



## Shandathe

On the bright side, donations appear to be happening  Really should script it so the donation bar updates in realtime though...


----------



## Jezlad

Shandathe said:


> On the bright side, donations appear to be happening  Really should script it so the donation bar updates in realtime though...


There is an option to do that but when you select it it includes every subscription we've ever recieved for some reason and shows more than the target amount to begin with. 

The code is shit, so I just update once daily.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Nottingham? Woods? 

All sounds very cloak and dagger. Can I assume some sort of meet at Warhammer World? Then moving on to other things?


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

one hundred pounds donated. There goes my retirement...


----------



## Fenrisian

Will do . It wont be a lot but a little is better then nothing.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

wonderful things in our future. i can assure you. 

CP


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Commissar Ploss said:


> wonderful things in our future. i can assure you.
> 
> CP


In other words were going to have a mini bar.


----------



## Grins1878

Jezlad said:


> One last thing... Nottingham, woods, guard uniforms and lifesize lasguns are on the horizon!


I'm there!!! Just let me know when pal!

I'll tip the site after payday, skint as fook at the moment... I lie, I'm saving for tankfest...


----------



## Boc

I just mailed one of my kidneys to CP, he should be able to turn a profit with some of hos seedy connections...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> I just mailed one of my kidneys to CP, he should be able to turn a profit with some of hos seedy connections...


Yep. I've already got a one-eyed whore, and a three-legged charlatan interested in a transaction. I'm still lubing up the pimp though, he's not quite ready to throw in his fancifully colored hat at this time. 

CP


----------



## Azkaellon

Commissar Ploss said:


> Yep. I've already got a one-eyed whore, and a three-legged charlatan interested in a transaction. I'm still lubing up the pimp though, he's not quite ready to throw in his fancifully colored hat at this time.
> 
> CP


Fuck...im almost afraid to ask what you DON'T have :shok:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Azkaellon said:


> Fuck...im almost afraid to ask what you DON'T have :shok:


As well you should be! :spiteful:

CP


----------



## Serpion5

BOC, in future maybe donate directly to Jez? 

In all honesty, I have a sneaky suspicion that Ploss is behaving a little untoward. :scratchhead:


----------



## Grenth

I have no money to spare at the moment (returning to the country kinda makes you skint). But once I do I will see if I can slip some your way and get myself a sponsorship.


----------



## troybuckle

Managed to spare a bit for this great site, keep up the good work mods!!


----------



## Boc

Okay actually gave cash-moneyz now, in addition to the mailed kidney.


----------



## arumichic

Drannith and I both want subscriptions to the site....but that's like $60 that we don't have atm...we'll have to wait for payday or maybe even in a couple of months >.< ugh... Can i be a bartender on this site if we have a mini bar open up?  hahaha. That way my tips can go directly to Heresy


----------



## Commissar Ploss

troybuckle said:


> Managed to spare a bit for this great site, keep up the good work mods!!


thanks dood. 

CP


----------



## Serpion5

And todays should put me at 200. 

Better this than drugs... I guess... Maybe...


----------



## newt_e

My subscription should be re-occuring, so I've donated 100 pounds.


----------



## Count_the_Seven

Done.

Now Count the Seven...

k:


----------



## Boc

Lol making me feel like a cheap bastard... I gave 100 last year!


----------



## Drannith

arumichic said:


> Drannith and I both want subscriptions to the site....but that's like $60 that we don't have atm...we'll have to wait for payday or maybe even in a couple of months >.< ugh... Can i be a bartender on this site if we have a mini bar open up?  hahaha. That way my tips can go directly to Heresy


Today is payday and low and behold, we both got year subscriptions


----------



## arumichic

Drannith said:


> Today is payday and low and behold, we both got year subscriptions


yay!~ Go supporting heresy!!! Now I have to at least stay on here for another year.  LOL


----------



## Commissar Ploss

holy shit guys. keep up the wonderful donations, i just got a look at the numbers, wow!

If only i could get these kind of donations for my own charity drive... i don't think Jez will mind if i slip in a teeny tiny bit of text here, do you?

TheFoundingFields: Gives Books 2011:wasntme:

if you would care for the link and more details let me know. I'm not going to spam in a link here. 

CP


----------



## Svartmetall

Kind of short right now, so could only donate a tiny amount I'm afraid.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I have a feeling that some people are going to out dick each other with this drive soon.

"You donated 100? Ha! I donated 200!"
"Thats nothing mate, I just donated 400!"


----------



## Viscount Vash

ThatOtherGuy said:


> I have a feeling that some people are going to out dick each other with this drive soon.
> 
> "You donated 100? Ha! I donated 200!"
> "Thats nothing mate, I just donated 400!"



Strangely I'm not really bothered by the idea.

E-Schlongs FTW :biggrin:


Not that it really matters, thank you to all of you that have contributed how ever much.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Viscount Vash said:


> Strangely I'm not really bothered by the idea.
> 
> E-Schlongs FTW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Not that it really matters, thank you to all of you that have contributed how ever much.


Yeah, because your reaping the money from us. Money to support this website? Please, I know what you are going to do with the donations, I've seen you go on the TV section of newegg.com way to many times.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Yeah, because your reaping the money from us. Money to support this website? Please, I know what you are going to do with the donations, I've seen you go on the TV section of newegg.com way to many times.


Fuck that, I am sure that with all that extra money (if it were me) I would be doing coke rails off of hookers tits ... just me though.

Just got my paycheck and am going to deposit it on Friday so it should be Saturday that I bone up for my hundred pounds, and I just got my subscription filled for the year as well.:victory:


----------



## bitsandkits

wow the donations have shot up, last year it took ages to get to the target, keep up the good work and nice to see many new supporters.


----------



## shaantitus

Donated 50 pounds. Better you guys get it than GW. Better value for money anyway.


----------



## Azwaz

Hey, congratulations Heresy, 1,000,000 posts!

: ) keep up the good work.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Sent my 100 pounds just now ... does this mean I get to set up a post box now? I mean, I spend so much time on here when I am not working I figured I should just move in.:biggrin:


----------



## Shandathe

Last years target was higher, bits... and I think the initial push went pretty fast then too. It was the last bit that didn't go anywhere anytime fast


----------



## Serpion5

I was tempted to throw in the full 1000 just for lols, but didn`t like the idea of going without food for a few weeks.


----------



## Shandathe

A smart move. Food is good. Plus, you need to keep that money for the rising prices in Australia


----------



## Serpion5

Shandathe said:


> A smart move. Food is good. Plus, you need to keep that money for the rising prices in Australia


Truth. :grin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Serpion5 said:


> Truth. :grin:


or you could just give the excess money to me! :biggrin:

CP


----------



## Boc

Commissar Ploss said:


> or you could just give the excess money to me! :biggrin:
> 
> CP


Dammit I knew I should have called dibs...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> Dammit I knew I should have called dibs...


well, i have a legit reason. you don't.  lol

http://thefoundingfields.chipin.com/tffgivesbooks

CP


----------



## Styro-J

Well, I went ahead and chipped in a bit to the yearly effort even though I've still got plenty of time left on my pretty blue name!


----------



## Serpion5

Ploss, you already got some of my money! :threaten: 

When weeks pay comes you and Heresy will probably get some more anyways.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Serpion5 said:


> Ploss, you already got some of my money! :threaten:
> 
> When weeks pay comes you and Heresy will probably get some more anyways.


hahaha, yes, i know.  and i thank you for it. 

CP


----------



## Azkaellon

Commissar Ploss said:


> hahaha, yes, i know.  and i thank you for it.
> 
> CP


Is that how you got that awesome new hat that says "Bow to Ploss"?


----------



## Zodd

Contribution done :victory:


----------



## arumichic

Where's my bartending tips dangit?! I need monies to buys the paints!!!


----------



## Shandathe

Here you go arumichic. :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

The goal has been reached, and Jez has a plan. 

I`m so excited and afraid! :shok:


----------



## Bubblematrix

I have to say well done all that put their hands in their virtual pockets and came good on supporting Heresy, it's all of you that keep this site what it is.


----------



## Doelago

Throne of Terra, that goal did not take long to reach. :shok:


----------



## World Eater XII

got my paycheck and swift and bolded it into the drive!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Will we finally get that mini bar now?


----------



## Shandathe

No, but Jez will.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Shandathe said:


> No, but Jez will.


Ah the staff parties that will ensue. :smoke:

CP


----------



## arumichic

I still wanna be the bartender!!!~ *slides out tip jar* Lol!~


----------



## Commissar Ploss

arumichic said:


> I still wanna be the bartender!!!~ *slides out tip jar* Lol!~


i don't tip bartenders who don't show me their tits. :smoke:

CP


----------



## arumichic

Damnit!
But that's never gonna happen bud. I'll just have to file a complaint and hopefully you'll be denied drinks at the bar in the future.


----------



## D-A-C

Commissar Ploss said:


> i don't tip bartenders who don't show me their tits. :smoke:
> 
> CP


He aint talking about just women either. Lol.


----------



## Shandathe

D-A-C said:


> He aint talking about just women either. Lol.


Yeah, those staff parties are a bit infamous. I'm still amazed they let him out on bail last time...


----------



## komanko

Commissar Ploss said:


> i don't tip bartenders who don't show me their tits. :smoke:
> 
> CP


So, you are telling us that the only time you see tits is when you tip a bartender?


----------



## arumichic

I guess so. CP's not that suave as he wants to let on to be. :laugh:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

hahahaha. :laugh:

CP


----------



## Serpion5

arumichic said:


> I guess so. CP's not that suave as he wants to let on to be. :laugh:


Well that does it. Ploss, I`m gonna unsubscribe from your advice column right now!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Commissar Ploss said:


> i don't tip bartenders who don't show me their tits. :smoke:
> 
> CP


If thats the case then you must have seen plenty of hairy man boobs already.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

yep, that's why i'm contemplating changing that mantra... 

CP


----------



## Shandathe

To what, might I inquire?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Shandathe said:


> To what, might I inquire?


not sure yet...  the think-tank hasn't yet finished deliberating.

CP


----------



## Viscount Vash

Getting this back on topic,

I would like to thank all of the members that donated and subscribed to Heresy Online.

Your support is one of the things that allows us to continue to grow and improve the forums.


----------



## Djinn24

I am about to move so money is tight, once everything is said and done I am going to donate some as well. Just money is crazy right now.


----------



## arumichic

What do you mean Djinn! Supporting > moving. Hahaha!~ That's what Drannith and I have said. >.< and donated to Heresy. >.<


----------



## Serpion5

Aye, I said I`d donate some more and I will, even though the drive finished just after. Paid tomorrow, so will make those donations then.


----------

